# Pronunciacjón - cuar y ciar



## Miguelillo 87

Hola amiguísimos, espero estén bien, saben ayer en clase de sicología la maestra hablando de x y de y salió a colación la RAE, y pues bueno en la discusión que sosteníamos ella nos dijo que los verbos que terminan en –cuar y –ciar como licuar, financiar, comercializar, ¡No se acentúan al hablar!  
¿Pueden creerlo? Yo no, no sé cómo sea en España o en otras partes de AL pero, en México siempre decimos,(Sé que al escrito no lleva acento pero la hablarlo sí
Licúe el plátano y....
 O
La empresa no tiene quién la financíe.
Obviamente todos pusimos los pelos de puntas y le dijimos que en México esto se escucha raro pero...
 
, ¿Qué dicen Uds.? ¿Qué dice la RAE?
Muchísimas gracias a todos por su atención.


----------



## BETOREYES

Me parece raro. Lo único que puedo decirte es que en Colombia se dice
"Lic*ú*e el plátano y...". Pero no se dice "La empresa no tiene quién la financ*í*e."
 
Esperemos a los expertos.


----------



## Fernita

Hola Miguelillo, mira yo diría que *financíe* está mal escrito y mal pronunciado.
Es decir, la empresa no tiene quién la *fi nan cie*. Acentuando la segunda sílaba.
Estoy de acuerdo con *licúe *pero para pronunciarlo así, debe llevar tilde para romper el diptongo "ue".
Veremos qué dicen los expertos.
Cariños


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

De acuerdo con BetoReyes.
Yo digo licúe todos los ingredientes, pero no digo financíe (me zumban los oídos)
¿Qué será?


----------



## Outsider

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hola amiguísimos, espero estén bien, saben ayer en clase de sicología la maestra hablando de x y de y salió a colación la RAE, y pues bueno en la discusión que sosteníamos ella nos dijo que los verbos que terminan en –cuar y –ciar como licuar, financiar, comercializar, ¡No se acentúan al hablar!


¿Qué quiere decir ella con "acentuar al hablar"?
¡Por supuesto, todos los polisílabos tienen una sílaba fonéticamente acentuada en español!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita ¿Cómo qué porqué dices que está mal escrito financie? Y de lo de licuar yo también estoy de acuerdo digo quién ha escuchado licuar y no licúar


----------



## Jellby

"Licúe" y "licue", "licúo" y "licuo" son correctos.
"Evacue" es correcto, "evacúe" no (aunque se dice).
"Financio" es correcto, "financío" dudo que a nadie se le ocurra decirlo.


----------



## Jellby

Miguelillo 87 said:


> digo quién ha escuchado licuar y no licúar



Jamás he oído "licúar", si acaso "licuár" (pronunciado como hiato, pero aguda).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:


> De acuerdo con BetoReyes.
> Yo digo licúe todos los ingredientes, pero no digo financíe (me zumban los oídos)
> ¿Qué será?


MMH tigger lo qué pasa es que siempre me da trabajo explicar cómo pronuncio, pero mejor te doy otro ejemplo con negociar, pues según yo y mis 50 compañeros de clase se dice, El Negocíe, Yo  negocío, pues sino dirás Yo negocio, tu tienda, ella lavandería;
O ¿Acaso yo estoy de plano de la patada?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:


> "Licúe" y "licue", "licúo" y "licuo" son correctos.
> "Evacue" es correcto, "evacúe" no (aunque se dice).
> "Financio" es correcto, "financío" dudo que a nadie se le ocurra decirlo.


O sea que las dos maneras están aceptadas por la RAE, entonces no cometemos infracción alguna al pronunciar licúe y licue indistintamente


----------



## pixi

Hola, jellby,
 Licuar en cuanto a hacer liquida una cosa o fundir se pronuncia con acento la "u", por lo menos donde yo vivo, jamás lo he escuchado con acento en la "a".


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Fernita ¿Cómo qué porqué dices que está mal escrito financie? Y de lo de licuar yo también estoy de acuerdo digo quién ha escuchado licuar y no licúar


 
Miguelillo, digo que *financíe *está mal escrito, no lleva ni tilde ni se acentúa ahí y suena horroroso.  Eso quiero decir.
Ahora me has cambiado lo de licuar, que no lleva tilde (el infinitivo) y al hablar se acentúa la "a". Distinto es "Licúe", yo le pongo tilde para romper el diptongo "ue".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:


> MMH tigger lo qué pasa es que siempre me da trabajo explicar cómo pronuncio, pero mejor te doy otro ejemplo con negociar, pues según yo y mis 50 compañeros de clase se dice, El Negocíe, Yo negocío, pues sino dirás Yo negocio, tu tienda, ella lavandería;
> O ¿Acaso yo estoy de plano de la patada?



Pues híjole, qué crees... no digas que yo te lo dije pero creo que sí (como diría Adela) tu sí, esta ocasión tú, tú estás, tengo que decirlo, sí estás en lo cierto 
Me hiciste ver que sí digo negocío con los clientes, para que financien la campaña


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> MMH tigger lo qué pasa es que siempre me da trabajo explicar cómo pronuncio, pero mejor te doy otro ejemplo con negociar, pues según yo y mis 50 compañeros de clase se dice, El Negocíe, Yo negocío, pues sino dirás Yo negocio, tu tienda, ella lavandería;
> O ¿Acaso yo estoy de plano de la patada?


 
Miguelillo, eres muy cómico. Yo negocio, tú tienda, ella...  

Lamento decirte que es así: *yo negocio* sin tilde y se acentúa en la primera "o". O sea que será: yo negocio, tú tienda, ella lavandería. jajajajja


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:


> Jamás he oído "licúar", si acaso "licuár" (pronunciado como hiato, pero aguda).


Perdón con lo de licuar el acento sí va en la a , ahora mi maestradice qué noi en este caso va acentuado sino es Licuar no licuár, ¿Cómo ven?
¿Qúién tine la razón? o ¿en dónde está el fundamento?


----------



## María Madrid

Me encantaría oir a tu profesora que habla sin acentuar!!!! ¿Cómo lo hace?

Ahora en serio, si se refería a que, por ejemplo, licuar no se acentúa al conjugarlo en la u, sino en la sílaba anterior, entonces sí tiene razón, aunque la verdad es que es muy habitual decirlo mal, tanto que la RAE se ha rendido. 

En cuanto a -ciar desde luego en España no decimos financíe sino /fin_á_ncie/, si bien no se escribe tilde en el segundo caso. Nunca lo había oído, pero veo que hay una entrada en la RAE sobre esto, así que parece que sí es común en algunas zonas. En cualquier caso, esto NO lo permite la RAE.

Te copio, por ejemplo, la norma de acentuación de la RAE para adecuar, y licuar, que de tanto acentuarlo mal no les queda más remedio que dar por buena la pronunciación incorrecta. También copio la de financiar. Saludos, 

*adecuar(se)*. ‘Acomodar(se) o adaptar(se)’. En el uso culto se acentúa preferentemente como _averiguar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 6): _«Los hechos históricos se adecuan a los intereses más diversos» _(Vega _Estado_ [Chile 1991]); pero hoy es frecuente, y también válida, su acentuación como _actuar _(→ apéndice 1, n.º 7): _«El organismo adecúa sus respuestas a las estimulaciones y posibilidades del medio»_ (Pinillos _Psicología_ [Esp. 1975]).

*licuar(se)*. ‘Hacer(se) líquida una sustancia sólida o gaseosa’. En el uso culto se acentúa preferentemente como _averiguar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 6): _«Se licuan los tomates»_ (Ronald _Frutoterapia_ [Col. 1998]); pero es hoy frecuente, y también válida, su acentuación como _actuar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 7): _«Todo se licúa»_ (_NHerald_ [EE. UU.] 15.1.98).

*financiar*. ‘Sufragar los gastos [de algo]’. Se acentúa como _anunciar _(→ apéndice 1, n.º 4).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Perdón con lo de licuar el acento sí va en la a , ahora mi maestradice qué noi en este caso va acentuado sino es Licuar no licuár, ¿Cómo ven?
> ¿Qúién tine la razón? o ¿en dónde está el fundamento?


 
Por favor, Miguelillo, calma, no quisiera que te pase algo por este tema. 
El verbo *licuar en infinitivo* no lleva tilde y se acentúa en la *a.*
Nunca en mi vida pensé que alguien pudiera acentuarlo en la *u. Sería el verbo /li cú ar/    . No lo puedo creer. *
*Al menos en Argentina, no es así, y no creo que sea así en América latina.*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:


> Miguelillo, eres muy cómico. Yo negocio, tú tienda, ella...
> 
> Lamento decirte que es así: *yo negocio* sin tilde y se acentúa en la primera "o". O sea que será: yo negocio, tú tienda, ella lavandería. jajajajja


Gracias querido  público, pero he de recordarte que la pronunciación entre Argentina y México es abismal, entonces por eso digo qué dirá la RAE o nuestros súper expertos nos aclaran esto, porqué digo vos decís shuvia , yo digo lluvia, y ninguno es incorrecto, por eso digo Negocío o negocio ¿son ambos correctos?


----------



## ieracub

Jellby said:


> "Evacue" es correcto, "evacúe" no (aunque se dice).


 Hola, Jellby:

En DPD ya da por válido _evacúe_.

Por cierto, en Chile desde los premios Nobel hasta las vacas del campo dicen:

Yo licúo.
Yo evacúo.
Yo me adecúo.
Yo fin_á_ncio.
Yo neg_ó_cio.

Miguelillo, dile a tu maestra que no sea tan estricta y que reconozca las formas propias de hablar de los pueblos. Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:


> Por favor, Miguelillo, calma, no quisiera que te pase algo por este tema.
> El verbo *licuar en infinitivo* no lleva tilde y se acentúa en la *a.*
> Nunca en mi vida pensé que alguien pudiera acentuarlo en la *u. Sería el verbo /li cú ar/    . No lo puedo creer. *
> *Al menos en Argentina, no es así, y no creo que sea así en América latina.*


A ver creo que cómo que ya los confundí mucho, 
La maestra 
Licuar, Licue.
 
Yo
 
Licuar, Licúe 
 
O.K , Por lo demás creo que ya entendí que ambos tenemos la


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Gracias querido público, pero he de recordarte que la pronunciación entre Argentina y México es abismal, entonces por eso digo qué dirá la RAE o nuestros súper expertos nos aclaran esto, porqué digo vos decís shuvia , yo digo lluvia, y ninguno es incorrecto, por eso digo Negocío o negocio ¿son ambos correctos?


 
Yo *negocío *no existe. Busqué en el DRAE y dice que se conjuga como anunciar. 

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ieracub said:


> .
> 
> Miguelillo, dile a tu maestra que no sea tan estricta y que reconozca las formas propias de hablar de los pueblos. Saludos.


Uy se lo dijimos, y casi nos cuelga, dijo está bien hablen cómo quieran pero de que están mal están mál, que ella tenía bastantes fundamentos para decirnos eso y que no hablaba al tanteo, que por algo existe la RAE y ahí yo le doy la razón por eso quería sabr que decia la querida Academia, y como ella nos está dando la razón, tenganlo por seguro que mñana la maestra sabrá de mí.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:


> Yo *negocío *no existe. Busqué en el DRAE y dice que se conjuga como anunciar.
> 
> Espero te sirva.


Pero en serio Fernita que en México decimos yo Negocío con los clientes para que bajen los precios.
O 
Yo negocío este precio para que nuestro negocio no se vaya a pique.
Ya que si dices Yo negocio este precio para que nuestro negocio no se vaya a pique.
Mmh, Ahora que lo escribo no se me hace tan raro escuchar esto, creo que inclusive y a veces lo digo así, mmmh, creo que necesitamos una encuesta entre los mexicanos, de cómo decimos Negociar en primera persona del presente


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Uy se lo dijimos, y casi nos cuelga, dijo está bien hablen cómo quieran pero de que están mal están mál, que ella tenía bastantes fundamentos para decirnos eso y que no hablaba al tanteo, que por algo existe la RAE y ahí yo le doy la razón por eso quería sabr que decia la querida Academia, y como ella nos está dando la razón, tenganlo por seguro que mñana la maestra sabrá de mí.


 
Miguelillo, en lo de licuar y licúe, tu maestra no está equivocada. 
Pero en lo de *negocío, sí lo está. Puedes decir que según la RAE, negociar se conjuga como anunciar. Eso lo busqué y doy fe de que es así. *
*Con respecto a licúe, por allá dijeron que es la forma más culta según la RAE pero que hoy en día se acepta licue también. Yo, no lo usaría de todas maneras. Me mantengo con la forma culta, no por elección sino por costumbre.  *


----------



## Fernita

Lo que ocurre acá es muy simple. Generalmente, no usamos negociar en primera persona y en presente indicativo: Yo negocio. Por eso, quizá toda esta confusión por falta de uso. Uno dice, generalmente, *estoy negociando* esto o lo que sea.

Pero, insisto, si la RAE dice que se conjuga como anunciar, es yo negocio/yo anuncio y no hay vuelta que darle. Otro uso es incorrecto por más de que los hayas escuchado o usado. 
No dirías nunca: yo anun*cío*.

Espero mañana te vaya muy bien.
Cariños.


----------



## María Madrid

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Gracias querido público, pero he de recordarte que la pronunciación entre Argentina y México es abismal, entonces por eso digo qué dirá la RAE o nuestros súper expertos nos aclaran esto, porqué digo vos decís shuvia , yo digo lluvia, y ninguno es incorrecto, por eso digo Negocío o negocio ¿son ambos correctos?


 
Miguelillo, si miras dos mensajes más arriba de este tuyo verás que te he copiado la respuesta de la RAE. (Yo) Licúo se acepta, aunque se considera más correcto yo licuo (pronunciado /lícuo/) pero (yo) negocío  no es aceptable. Personalmente no lo había oído jamás. Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:


> Miguelillo, en lo de licuar y licúe, tu maestra no está equivocada.
> *Con respecto a licúe, por allá dijeron que es la forma más culta según la RAE pero que hoy en día se acepta licue también. Yo, no lo usaría de todas maneras. Me mantengo con la forma culta, no por elección sino por costumbre.  *


Fernita disculpa por el mal entendido pero según la maestra Licue (sin acento) es lo culto y correcto y licúe simplemente está mal, es de iletrados, de gente que no lee, etc
Por eso la discusión


----------



## Miguelillo 87

María Madrid said:


> Miguelillo, si miras dos mensajes más arriba de este tuyo verás que te he copiado la respuesta de la RAE. (Yo) Licúo se acepta, aunque se considera más correcto yo licuo (pronunciado /lícuo/) pero (yo) negocío  no es aceptable. Personalmente no lo había oído jamás. Saludos,


Gracias Maria es uqe no lo había notado, en tanto lo de licuar ya está resuelta mi duda, Mil gracias, en tanto negocio, entonces ahí la profe sí tenía razón, aunque debo de insistir que negocío si se llega a dar en México ¿O no tigger?


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Fernita disculpa por el mal entendido pero según la maestra Licue (sin acento) es lo culto y correcto y licúe simplemente está mal, es de iletrados, de gente que no lee, etc
> Por eso la discusión


 
Entonces ni hablar de tu maestra...ya ves lo que puso nuesta querida forera más arriba, incluso te dio *el link de la RAE* para que entres....pero digas lo que digas, tienes que hacerlo con respeto. El que pierde el respeto o la calma, no tiene razón.

*licúe *no está simplemente mal, *también se usa*.* Mira el link* y convéncete para estar más seguro si hablas con tu *maestra (¿Dónde nació ella?)*


----------



## María Madrid

Miguelillo, ten en cuenta dos cosas, para cerrarle la boca a tu profesora, que me parece un poco pretenciosa:

Si bien se recomienda licue en el habla culta, la RAE *también* acepta licúe. Por ejemplo, adecúe se escucha A DIARIO en las noticias de televisión, radio, etc de España. Aunque la RAE recomiende una opción no rechaza la otra ni la considera inaceptable. Así que si quieres utilizar licúe, la RAE lo permite, que se entere tu profe.

Explícale también que el habla culta no tiene necesariamente por opuesto el habla inculta de analfabetos, sino que se puede entender que es el habla coloquial. Tu profe tiene una visión un poco simplista, ¿no?

Eso sí, lo de /negocío/ me temo que la RAE no lo acepta como segunda opción. Sólo hay una correcta, la que se te ha dicho ya: igual que anunciar (¿acaso decís yo anuncío?). 

Te sugiero que busques la expresión en periódicos mejicanos (de Méjico, no de USA) y veas si realmente conjugan negociar por escrito como tú dices. Puede que sea un giro de alguna zona muy concreta o asociada a clases de nivel cultural bajo, por lo que es difícil que eso se reconozca como variedad correcta. 

Y luego, sin ánimo de ofender... el español que se oye en Estados Unidos a veces da dolor de estómago, pero los que vivís ahí ni os dáis cuenta, ya que estáis acostumbrados a pasar por alto la contaminación del inglés en el español diario. Como lo de vaciar la carpeta y esas cosas, ya me entiendes... Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:


> Entonces ni hablar de tu maestra...ya ves lo que puso nuesta querida forera más arriba, incluso te dio *el link de la RAE* para que entres....pero digas lo que digas, tienes que hacerlo con respeto. El que pierde el respeto o la calma, no tiene razón.
> 
> *licúe *no está simplemente mal, *también se usa*.* Mira el link* y convéncete para estar más seguro si hablas con tu *maestra (¿Dónde nació ella?)*


Claro que lo haré con respeto, es muy dificil que pierda los estribos, y ella nacio, pues no lo se´pero de que es mexicana lo es. ella dice que encontro esta regla en un curso de comunicación que daba el Instituto de Radio y comunicación y que por eso nos los decia, que si bien era cierto que todos deciamos licúe que lo correcto era licue y que deberiamos de dejar de decirlo aunque todo México y al parecer España, Argentina etc, lo digan así.


----------



## rocioteag

Bueno, en defensa de Miguelilo, y como mexicana que soy, he de decir que.... tiene razón  

He escuchado a mucho decir negoc_í_o, cuando en realidad es neg_ó_cio (acentuada para fines prácticos, que ya se que no lleva acento).

Incluso yo mismo la habré utilizado alguna vez, seguramente en forma incorrecta  

Pero ahora que lo se, procuraré expresarme en forma mas culta  .

Gracias a todos! Hoy a aprendí algo nuevo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

María Madrid said:


> Y luego, sin ánimo de ofender... el español que se oye en Estados Unidos a veces da dolor de estómago, pero los que vivís ahí ni os dáis cuenta, ya que estáis acostumbrados a pasar por alto la contaminación del inglés en el español diario. Como lo de vaciar la carpeta y esas cosas, ya me entiendes... Saludos,


Muchas Gracias Maria por los consejos, muy utiles por cierto.
Peor ahora me surgio otra duda de dónde sacas que yo estoy en EE UU, si bien en México a veces estamos un poco contaminados del Spaninglish, pero de ahí a que yo sea Estadounidense, a mí también me da dolor de estómago el simple hecho de pensar en su hermoso lenguage.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

rocioteag said:


> Bueno, en defensa de Miguelilo, y como mexicana que soy, he de decir que.... tiene razón
> 
> He escuchado a mucho decir negoc_í_o, cuando en realidad es neg_ó_cio (acentuada para fines prácticos, que ya se que no lleva acento).
> 
> Incluso yo mismo la habré utilizado alguna vez, seguramente en forma incorrecta
> 
> Pero ahora que lo se, procuraré expresarme en forma mas culta  .
> 
> Gracias a todos! Hoy a aprendí algo nuevo.


Gracias Rocio por ser mi abogada en este caso, y si como dices hoy yo tambíén aprendía lgo nuevo y trataré de llevarlo a la práctica, epro ya ven a todos que no eran mis voces interiores las que decian negocío, Por lomenos el alivio de saber que no estoy loco y que sí sé escuchar es mi alivio


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Gracias Maria es uqe no lo había notado, en tanto lo de licuar ya está resuelta mi duda, Mil gracias, en tanto negocio, entonces ahí la profe sí tenía razón, aunque debo de insistir que negocío si se llega a dar en México ¿O no tigger?



Hola Miguelillo ¡claro que no estás loco!, yo también he escuchado _negocío_ por estos rumbos y alguna vez llegué a ver en más de un medio de comunicación impreso cosas como (la empresa) _negocía_ / (los socios) _negocíen_. Así que calma, más bien habemos varios locos jajaja! 
Y como dijo Fernita, quizá la cosa se deba a que normalmente no conjugamos en indicativo 1a. pers. sing. y recurrimos más al "estoy negociando con..." o "hago negocio", etc...

Bueno, así como rocioteag pues me uno a la defensa pero ahora tengo una duda: ¿si tú _negocio_, yo también?  

PD: Suerte con tu maestra y luego nos cuentas cómo te fue, va?

Miguelilloooo... a propósito de contaminaciones:


Miguelillo 87 said:


> si bien en México a veces estamos un poco contaminados del Spaninglish, pero de ahí a que yo sea Estadounidense, a mí también me da dolor de estómago el simple hecho de pensar en su hermoso lenguage.


 (Será _language_ o _lenguaje_ o todo lo contrario? Con que usando _spanglish_ eeh???)

Adiós
Sandra


----------



## jazyk

La cuestión está resuelta:

Nego*ci*o se dice en portugués. Personas más humildes a veces dicen nego*ce*io.  
Ne*go*cio en español.  

En serio ahora, creo haber visto en alguna parte que la gran mayoría de los verbos en _iar_ y _uar_ se conjugan con diptongo en las formas rizótonicas y que las excepciones a esa regla son pocas (sólo se me ocurre en el momento va*cí*o, va*cí*as, va*cí*a, va*cí*an, va*cí*e, va*cí*es, va*cí*en).


----------



## Jellby

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Perdón con lo de licuar el acento sí va en la a , ahora mi maestradice qué noi en este caso va acentuado sino es Licuar no licuár, ¿Cómo ven?



Por supuesto, si el acento prosódico va en la "a", no se escribe el acento ortográfico. Quise decir que hay dos posibles pronunciaciones:

li-CUAR (dos sílabas, diptongo, aguda)
li-cu-AR (tres sílabas, hiato, aguda)

Ambas se escribirían igual y, según las reglas normales, la correcta es la primera.



			
				pixi said:
			
		

> Licuar en cuanto a hacer liquida una cosa o fundir se pronuncia con acento la "u", por lo menos donde yo vivo, jamás lo he escuchado con acento en la "a"



¿De veras se dice li-CU-ar, en infinitivo? Sería el primer infinitivo que no es agudo. Que en presente se diga "licúo", "licúas", "licúa" sí es normal y aceptado, pero el infinitivo... ¡sacrilegio!


----------



## María Madrid

Pido publicamente disculpas a Miguelillo por cambiarle la nacionalidad y lugar de residencia!!!! Errare humanum est.... Arriba México! Saludos,


----------



## conejito

La RAE acepta:
Yo licúo o licuo (aunque es preferible esta última)
Yo adecúo o adecuo (aunque es preferible la segunda)
Yo evacuo (no está aceptada otra pronunciación)
Yo financio o yo negocio (de ningún modo está correcto financío o negocío)
Otro error común en México es decir se diferencía, debe decirse se *diferencia*.

Así que en términos generales, tu maestra tiene razón, lo correcto con los verbos que terminan en cuar y ciar es que no se acentúen rompiendo el diptongo (que es lo que quiso decir).


----------



## Naticruz

pixi said:


> Hola, jellby,
> Licuar en cuanto a hacer liquida una cosa o fundir se pronuncia con acento la "u", por lo menos donde yo vivo, jamás lo he escuchado con acento en la "a".


Pixi, tengo un diccionario de español para extranjeros, que tiene la división silábica de las palabras, indicando también su acentuación tónica.

*Licuar *está así indicado: li-cuar (dos sílabas) [ likuár] (pronunciación).

En mi opinión el hecho de muchas personas no lo pronunciaren de este modo no les confiere autenticidad.

Mejores saludos

Añado: Es interesante, a propósito, mencionar que en portugués existe a palabra llana *pudico* que todas las personas, salvo algunas excepciones, pronuncian como esdrújula (púdico) , forma esta también seguida pelo castellano, pero ahí con toda propiedad.


----------

